# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Linux i386 или amd64?

## santa13

Какой дистрибутив лучше поставить собранный для i386 или для amd64?  ОЗУ 3,25Г, если ставить amd64 означает ли это что ОСь будет работать быстрее????????

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

amd64, как я уже убедился на собственном опыте быстрее, ОС под i386 сильно проигрывают в производительности...

----------


## santa13

> amd64, как я уже убедился на собственном опыте, ОС под i386 сильно проигрывают в производительности...


я наоборот опасаюсь как бы ноут не начал тормозить, т.к планируется 2 ОС, может ли быть такое?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> я наоборот опасаюсь как бы ноут не начал тормозить, т.к планируется 2 ОС, может ли быть такое?


Ну так эти две ОС не будут ведь одновременно запущены  :Smiley:

----------


## santa13

> amd64, как я уже убедился на собственном опыте, ОС под i386 сильно проигрывают в производительности...


я наоборот опасаюсь как бы ноут не начал тормозить, т.к планируется 2 ОС, может ли быть такое?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> я наоборот опасаюсь как бы ноут не начал тормозить, т.к планируется 2 ОС, может ли быть такое?


 Где-то я уже это читал  :Smiley:

----------


## santa13

ALEX(XX)  четко разъяснил!

----------


## light59

О_о
Я думал дистрибутив amd, только на amd... а интел на интел...
Оказывается нет разницы? 
*задумался* 
Давно хочу скачать, но денег жалко  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

amd64 - так сложилось исторически, что 64-х разрядность первой анонсировала в своих процессорах именно АМД, потом все ОС, которые были 64-х разрядными начали относить к классу amd64  :Smiley:  И нет никакой привязанности к конкретному типу процессоров, всего-лишь название технологии  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Какой дистрибутив лучше поставить собранный для i386 или для amd64?  ОЗУ 3,25Г, если ставить amd64 означает ли это что ОСь будет работать быстрее????????


http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=371182&postcount=3

----------

